
Painless NP-complete problems: an embedded DSL for SMT solving - unignorant
http://donsbot.wordpress.com/2011/01/16/painless-np-complete-problems-an-embedded-dsl-for-smt-solving/
======
tptacek
Anybody on HN actually doing a product that needs sat solvers? They're
currently in vogue in software security; they solve search and reachability
problems on modeled instruction streams.

~~~
mayank
I believe they're also used for verifying potential new compiler
optimizations: <http://blog.regehr.org/archives/247>

Check out the SAT competition for state of the art solvers:
<http://www.satcompetition.org/>

~~~
jules
They can also be used to do the actual optimizations. For example most
formulations of the register allocation problem are NP-complete. SMT formulas
can be used as a very powerful abstract domain in abstract interpretation.

------
Bootvis
I have nothing insightful to say about this topic but I'll comment anyway and
ask: Is there a way to bookmark threads without commenting?

~~~
tptacek
If you vote it up, won't it show up on your "saved threads"?

